# Erics new fish of the week



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Since Innes got his fish of the week i might as well do something like that. This will be based on my newly aquired fish. hahahaha

this this week...... Motoro/Orbyini hybrid ray

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=62&t=8815

this spots and coloring is getting better and better. Pics will be updated.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Since Innes got his fish of the week i might as well do something like that. This will be based on my newly aquired fish. hahahaha
> 
> this this week...... Motoro/Orbyini hybrid ray
> 
> ...


 If you want to write a Fish Of The Week you can PM me with your post and I will allow it if it is a good one


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool









whats next week?!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I havn't decided yet - what do you want?

suggestions please!!!!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

can you do one on a Jack dempsey, i have a 20g long and looking for something to put it, maybe a rhom but want to see some facts on JD.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

D one on Fly river turtles and how they are prone to diesease and how to cure it. That would be great for future referance.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> I havn't decided yet - what do you want?
> 
> suggestions please!!!!


 the trouser snake...


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

do one on either a RTC or a umbee

Mark


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> can you do one on a Jack dempsey, i have a 20g long and looking for something to put it, maybe a rhom but want to see some facts on JD.


 that would make for a very interesting setup (though likely only a _temporary_ setup, hehe

a JD might have enough aggression to hold with a rhom, and it could easily withstand the occasional piranha bite, but if the rhom ever decided to kill it (which could be on the first day, a week, months, perhaps never) then its game over

please do inform us if you ever do this!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> suggestions please!!!!


 Do one on the tiny, little known Malaysian Good-for-nothing Danio...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > I havn't decided yet - what do you want?
> ...


 U mean a One-Eyed trouser snake?







rofl


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

hey eric, are those rays salt water or frsh water?

how big of a tank do you have for them?

and how much did you pay for that one?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

all suggestions noted









a JD thread has just been done thanks to P45 - look in the saved topics forum


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

tyourkie66 said:


> hey eric, are those rays salt water or frsh water?
> 
> how big of a tank do you have for them?
> 
> and how much did you pay for that one?


 It is f/w

they are in a 60g but its not gonna hold them for life. I am planning to upgrade once they grow out, or if i keep them long enough ahahaha


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

how much did that 5inch one cost?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

tyourkie66 said:


> how much did that 5inch one cost?










I cant help but find that line funny


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> tyourkie66 said:
> 
> 
> > how much did that 5inch one cost?
> ...










classic


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

at my lfs they have one that is a south american sting ray and its disc is about four inches. its for 40 dollars. sounds like a good deal to me, i would get it but i know nothing about them.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

tyourkie66 said:


> at my lfs they have one that is a south american sting ray and its disc is about four inches. its for 40 dollars. sounds like a good deal to me, i would get it but i know nothing about them.


 start by getting its scientific name


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

INNES DO ONE ON A TSN OR RTC OR MAYBE AN E CAT I DONT LIKE CATFISH BUT THESE ARENT THAT BAD TO LOOK AT PLUS IM CURIOUS AS HOW TO TAKE CARE OF AN ECAT SEEMS VERY HARD WITH IT BEING ABLE TO SHOCK the sh*t outta u and all


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> INNES DO ONE ON A TSN OR RTC OR MAYBE AN E CAT I DONT LIKE CATFISH BUT THESE ARENT THAT BAD TO LOOK AT PLUS IM CURIOUS AS HOW TO TAKE CARE OF AN ECAT SEEMS VERY HARD WITH IT BEING ABLE TO SHOCK the sh*t outta u and all


 RTC is this weel









GO LOOK - SILLY


----------

